
Video reveals lung damage in US coronavirus patient - Kaibeezy
https://edition.cnn.com/2020/03/26/health/covid-19-lung-damage-video/index.html
======
Kaibeezy
_A video shows the lungs of a man who had been asymptomatic a few days
earlier...

"This is not a 70, 80-year-old immunosuppressed, diabetic patient," Mortman
said. "Other than high blood pressure, he has no other significant medical
issues."

... it is clear that the damage isn't localized to a single area, but instead
covers massive swaths of both lungs, showing how rapidly and aggressively the
infection can take hold, even in younger patients ..._

